# Grooming Styles



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

I am looking at different styles for when I want to get my new dog groomed. The first time I get him done will probably be sometime later in the summer so it will be hot. What does a puppy cut look like? I dont know what any of the styles look like. He is a bow and I want something that is probably cute and short. I really dont plan on putting bows in his hair. Maybe make his hair a little fluffy but I dont want it long. Any help is appreciated. Maybe someone can direct me to websites?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I am looking at different styles for when I want to get my new dog groomed. The first time I get him done will probably be sometime later in the summer so it will be hot. What does a puppy cut look like? I dont know what any of the styles look like. He is a bow and I want something that is probably cute and short. I really dont plan on putting bows in his hair. Maybe make his hair a little fluffy but I dont want it long. Any help is appreciated. Maybe someone can direct me to websites?[/B]


Don't knock the bows until you try them!! Have you seen Marj's boy bows? She just made me a Mets bow with a baseball center. It is SO CUTE and my husband loves it! 

Marj, we are taking a few dogs to Shea stadium on Pets day and our dogs always get on TV. And you KNOW someone will be wearing your Mets bow! I may have to order another one. Perhaps opposite colors this time, blue in the front orange back. 

Puppy cut is about 2" and I love that length. You can do a shorter cut, but that's a nice length,s o atleast you have some fluff factor.

Andrea


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

This is a link to a step by step puppy cut by JMM..........





http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2023


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

this is the style in which i cut massimo:








no bows, no frills... just a short & sweet.









i have a little girl whom i'm having trouble finding a style for...lol. her coat just doesn't sit the way i'd like in the cut she's in... i'm still trying to figure her out....


----------



## vikki (Dec 3, 2005)

My gal, Rinna just had her fur cut short. Her fur matts easily and she was having bad stains around the eyes & mouth. Hope that her new fur will grow out white and straight


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies and pictures! Your pups are just too cute!! I dont know how I am going to cut him yet. I guess Ill just have to see. I may put bows in his hair becasue Marj's are cute but Im not sure. Maybe Ill have to get a little girl pup to do that with


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> this is the style in which i cut massimo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the cut I want Scoobie to have, but his hair is so silky I don't know if it will look like that.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=390380
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm so glad your husband loved the bow! Sometimes it's the dads that can be so resistant to bows on the little boys until they see a manly bow! 

Here's the bow for all you Mets fans:


[attachment=23518:attachment]



(Sssshhhhhh! I also do a Yankees bow!)


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I am going to have to snap a picture of the dogs in the Mets bow. I have a zillion more bows to take photos of..one for every day of the week until people get sick of seeing my newest bow model, Abbie LOL.









Now a zillion more to buy









Carrie stop showing pics of Massimo before I come over and steal him. You do know I'm close enough!

Andrea


----------



## vikki (Dec 3, 2005)

> this is the style in which i cut massimo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg...massimo is so white.

how do you maintain him like that?

what supplements, food, shampoos, conditioners, etc that you are using to make him so stain free?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> omg...massimo is so white.
> 
> how do you maintain him like that?
> 
> what supplements, food, shampoos, conditioners, etc that you are using to make him so stain free?[/B]


uhm.. well, he's just easy to keep clean.








he's a girly man...lol. he doesn't like to go out when it's wet, he's pad trained... that keeps him pretty clean. he does stain between his eyes sometimes. that's due to allergies. but i use collyrium to keep the stains to a minimum. and he's a very dainty eater... he's not all up in his food and water like mini is. she even dunks her beard/moustache in the water dish when she drinks. massimo doesn't, he's very careful.









i use pantene ice shine shampoo and conditioner and feed nutro natural choice lamb/rice small bites at the moment. i'm thinking of switching his food to something else, but not because he's not doing well on it. he actually likes the food. oh, i do keep his face trimmed up, the hair between his eyes and his bangs. otherwise the hair irritates his eyes and contributes to the staining. 
um...i think that's about it.


----------



## vikki (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks Carrie.

my rinna is a tomboy. she likes to play rough, licks her paws alot and sneaks to my bathroom to play water







her face stains were getting pretty bad partly also due to an ear infection and she does tear a fair bit plus her coat matts easily due to woolly texture. recently, i had her fur chopped off to very short and hope that when her new fur grows will be straight and stain free.

i am thinking of changing her food at the moment. she's a real fussy pot, gets tired of her food after a while and she's allergic to chicken.

btw, what's collyrium?


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> this is the style in which i cut massimo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Massimo...thats all I wanted to say...lol!

He is dam right adorable.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

[/QUOTE]
uhm.. well, he's just easy to keep clean.








he's a girly man...lol. he doesn't like to go out when it's wet, he's pad trained... that keeps him pretty clean. he does stain between his eyes sometimes. that's due to allergies. but i use collyrium to keep the stains to a minimum. and he's a very dainty eater... he's not all up in his food and water like mini is. she even dunks her beard/moustache in the water dish when she drinks. massimo doesn't, he's very careful.









[/QUOTE]

LOL Carrie, your Mini sounds EXACTLY like Dakota, it's almost like she sticks her ENTIRE head into the water bowl for a drink!! The only way I can tell if Harley has had a drink is if I actually see him doing it, or if I hear him having a big lap, lap, lap - Yes, I can tell the difference of who is having a drink by sound... I can't hear Dakota lapping it up, because her whole face is in the bowl, it's soundless!! Little weirdo


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

You should see my floors. They are soaked in water because of Charlie. He's always drinking water and in the messiest way possible. Then he'll walk around with water dripping off his beard.. everywhere. Grrrr. 

I've tried so many hair cuts on the boys. I've even tried the infamous Massimo cut!... because everyone loves Massimo and his cut!







It looks good on Charlie but Gizmo, not so much.. he's head is too small... long? I don't know what it is but the hair never rounds out. So for the past 3 months or so I've been letting their faces grow and they look goofy/messy with this "in between stage" but oh well. I haven't cut they're body in 2 months.. I wanna see how much longer I can do that till it starts to knot. Lol. Charlie's hair knots too easily but you know what?? The CC brushes are your friends and it's been so much easier brushing their hair and keeping it knot-free since I've purchased them.

Vikki, I love Rinna's ears! The hair is sososo long!


----------

